# Woodstock International D4241 12" Cyclone Separator



## Alexandre

I think if you put a elbow inside, it would work.. but then you will need to put a baffle for max efficency.
Thanks for the review,


----------



## SirFatty

Alexandre, most likely true. As I indicated with the toolking link, it seems like there is something missing. The question is if it's work messing around with or sending back. I think it's going back.


----------



## REK

I guess it will be best to ship it back, grizzly might even pay for that if your not happy. The wood whisper did a comparison of the top 3 separators maybe you can check that out.


----------



## REK

oh duh you already did check that out….forgive me it's still early in the morning!!!!


----------



## TheOldTimer

I have the Festool dust extractor that is used for sanding only, If I decide to use a seporator, I will save my dollars and get the Oneida designed for the dust collector. Lots of dollars but I understand it is worth it. Maby it is time to look for a 4" dust collector, they are well worth the dollars and although I do not have the Harbor Freight collector, I hear great comments on them. On my dust collector, I replaced the top bag with a pleated filter and that filter made a ton of difference.


----------



## CooperDBM

I started with a lid like yours, with the interior elbow. I think it diverted only about 25% of the dust from my Ridgid vac. It did marginally better with the chips from my planer. I eventually bought the small Oneida cyclone. I just got the bare unit and attached it to my own bucket. It works great and diverts virtually everything with lots of suction. Now my problem is that it fills the bucket quickly when using the planer. Good enough for me since I don't have room for a bigger unit. The whole thing is stacked on top of my vac so that it doesn't add much to it's footprint.


----------



## crashn

I have the Onieda and it works perfect. Fits the rigid hoses and fits on a HD bucket. For the price (a bit high) it works great. Highly recommended.


----------



## SirFatty

Thanks for all the feedback guys… I tried one last thing and installed a 90 degree PVC elbow. It helped, but just a little. This is going back to Grizzly.

Either the Rockler or Onieda is getting purchased as the replacement.


----------



## Dusty56

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2004310/8981/trash-can-cyclone-lid.aspx
This is what I've used with excellent results.
If yours came without the inner elbow , then that is the problem. There's no way it can work without one.


----------



## roofner

Buy just the onedia dust deputy just the kit bolt it the 5 gallon bucket.just take a piece of strafoam and make your own gasget. I also have a Rigid shop vac.


----------



## don1960

@sirfatty:
If you get the Rockler one, you will have to modify it to work well. I have that one, and have done the modification to it. You basically need to take one of the fittings, put it in the middle of the lid and add a plywood separator like the Thein baffle. With that mod it works wonderfully.

With the Oneida Dust deputy it works perfectly right out of the box. (I have the Rockler one at home, but we went with the Oneida one at work, so I know how they both work)

A link to some pictures of the mod I did to the Rockler one:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dtrust/sets/72157629977588818/with/7305942684/
The picture of the filter is after filling the bucket 3 times, and the one of the inside of the vac is that same timeframe.


----------



## SirFatty

Don,

Thanks for the heads up. Dust Deputy looks to be the best choice!


----------



## Shanem

I have the same style lid but for the garbage can. It has a 90 degree elbow inside that you put on the inlet side and it works great. I easily fill up the trash can when using the planer any amount of time.

Did you check with Grizzly to see if they would ship the elbow?


----------



## SirFatty

Shanem, I did purchase a PVC elbow at Home Depot, and it did work better but not much. Certainly not enough to keep it.


----------



## Tim_456

SF, I have the older steel version of the Dust Deputy. I still needed to get the plumbing adapters to get it to connect to my shop vac, but I have to say, it is awesomw. Works just as expected, from the reviews of the plastic version I don't think you'll be unhappy and it'll meet your needs.

I hope round two works better than this one! Thanks for the review.


----------



## CooperDBM

The plastic Dust Deputy has tapered connectors to fit some variation in hose size. I use the standard hose that came with my Ridgid and place a wide elastic band on the tapered connector to give a better seal.


----------



## Tomoose

Thanks for the review! I got one of these for FREE from a garage sale and it included the 90-elbow. Still doesn't work well enough to justify using - sorry it didn't work for you, but glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## shelly_b

I got the oneida dust deputy a couple weeks ago. I got the DIY kit. I took a peice of MDF and cut it to fit a lowes 5gal bucket, then used a router to rabit it about 1/4in so it fit nice and tight in the bucket then put a tiny bead of silicone around the corner of the rabbit where it meets the lip of the bucket. I also had to make a gasket for the deputy/MDF lid connection so i took 2in window/door foam and superglued it to my lid b/c I didn't want anything permanently glued to the deputy. Took a while to figure out exactly what to use to make it completely air tight since I had alot of ideas but I only have a few things I need to return to lowes that I ended up not using lol. So now to how it works: I have emptied my 5gal bucket a few times and the only thing I have had anything at all in my shop vac was when I didn't realize the bucket was full. Yes it is expensive for a small peice of molded plastic but works awesome.


----------



## shelly_b

I also had to take some thinner foam for one of the hose connections b/c the fit was a little loose. The kind that has adhesive on back works great. If you can watch a video or get a good idea on what to use to put this together and know exactly how you are going to put it together ahead of time you could get it together in no time. If you have any questions let me know and I can post some pics…it's a pretty simple but very effective design


----------



## SirFatty

lots of good info here… I might just purchase the whole Onieda system, and not the DIY kit. Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## NormG

Thanks for the review. I think will go to woodcraft


----------

